# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Взгляд журналиста Би-Би-Си на русских.

## Irina

*    Взгляд журналиста Би-Би-Си на русских.*


    1. Русские испытывают недоверие ко всему дешёвому.

    2. Английское слово bargain не поддается адекватному переводу на русский язык, ибо понятие качественного товара (или услуги), продающегося недорого, чуждо российскому обывателю.

    3. Халява - это совсем другое дело. Факт получения элитного товара на халяву не уменьшает его элитность.

    4. Тем русским, кому удалось взобраться на верхние ступеньки общественно- политической иерархии, считают нужным тыкать носом всех, кто не достиг этого возвышенного статуса.


    5. Им мало просто ездить на элитной машине: надо еще и пробрести мигалку и постоянно сигналить гудком, чтобы тебе уступали дорогу - словом, чтобы твоя элитность ничьего внимания не ускользала.

    6. В России нужно подзывать ленивых официанток настойчиво-требовательным: "Девушка!"

    7. Невозможно выжить в московском метро без навыка расталкивания локтями людей.

    8. В отличие от Америки, в России можно купить пиво и распивать его на лавке в общественном месте. И тебя не арестуют.

    9. Характерной российской особенностью являются кухонные посиделки допоздна и разговоры "за жизнь".

    10. Русские как правило избегают разговоров о работе, тогда как для американцев это основная тема.

    11. Японцы рассматривают русские дачи как огромную роскошь, о которой у себя на родине они могут только мечтать.

    12. В России во время любого приёма гости немедленно разделяются по половому признаку.

    13. В России вас скорее всего шокирует огромное количество полицейских, патрулирующих улицы.

    14. Русские никогда ничего не выкидывают. Никогда. Ничего.

    15. Однако, если незаметно выкинуть половину хлама - русский ничего не заметит.

    16. Незнакомый русский скорее всего обратится к вам по-пролетарски фамильярно, "мужчина" или "женщина".

    17. "извините, что обращаюсь к вам" при обращении в России говорят только попрошайки в транспорте.

    18. Будьте готовы к тому, что при какой-нибудь важной просьбе знакомый русский никогда не скажет "пожалуйста" и "заранее спасибо".

    19. В России любой вопрос или проблему можно решить"по блату", договорённости.

    20. Русскую поговорку "наглость - второе счастье" невозможно адекватно перевести на другой язык. Просто не поймут.

    21. Русские пьют много водки. И это не миф.

    22. В действительности в России вы можете не бояться за свою жизнь, ходя по улицам. Серьезно.

    23. Невыносимый холод в России — это миф. Хотя треть России и расположена за полярным кругом, все крупные города находятся в умеренном климате.

    24. Русские мужчины убеждены, что феминизм привел к краху Америки и Европы и что историческая миссия России - сопротивляться ему

    25. Русские искренне убеждены, будто американцы думают, что в России медведи ходят по улицам. Однако этот миф про медведя - чисто русской изобретение. В Москве можно даже купить майку, на которой написано по-английски: "Я был в России. Там нет медведей". Купив такую майку, русский посчитает, что сделал очень патриотичное заявление. Но иностранцу оно будет просто непонятным.

    26. Русские не понимают, когда кто-то с Запада приезжает в Россию на постоянное жительство. Они считают, что нужно наоборот, уезжать отсюда.

    27. Когда вы приходите к дантисту в России, вас сразу спрашивают: "Где болит?" Услышав, что ничего не болит, просто вы явились на профилактический осмотр зубов, что вы делаете раз в полгода, врачи очень удивляются.

    28. Чистка зубов, использование зубной нити, профессиональная чистка - русские относятся к этим ритуалам без фанатизма.

    29. Они также позволяют себе слабости, которые американский культ стоматологии относит к смертным грехам, - например, пьют чай с сантиметровым слоем сахара на дне чашки.

    30. Большинство русских, от маленьких детей до пенсионеров, злоупотребляет смайликами. И совсем немногие могут обходиться вовсе без них.

    32. Количество скобок, из которых построен смайлик, тоже заслуживает внимания. Если один приятель пишет "Я сегодня отмечаю день рождения, подключайся :-)", а второй пишет, "Я сегодня отмечаю день рождения, подключайся :-)))))", то напрашивается вывод, что второй праздник будет впятеро лучше первого.

    33. Московский метрополитен - лучший в мире. Лучше Нью-Йоркского и Лондонского. Поезда каждые 1,5 минуты в час-пик! Билеты меньше, чем за доллар и нет деления на зоны!

    34. При этом, есть целый класс москвичей, которые никогда из принципа не поедут в метро, даже если опаздывают на важную деловую встречу. Они будут томиться в многочасовой пробке в своем элитном автомобиле.

    35. В самом деле, чтобы приехать жить в Россию, нужно или очень любить эту страну или быть полным неудачником, который не может реализовать себя на родине и хочет пользоваться тем почетом, которым иностранцы из "капиталистических стран" до сих пор пользуются в России.

    36. Как только у кого-нибудь из русских появляется мало-мальская причина что- нибудь отметить - будь то день рождения или повышение по службе, они тут же приносят угощение для всех коллег (конфеты, шоколадки, торты и иногда даже бутылки вина). Американцам эта традиция кажется странной - обычно виновник торжества ожидает даров от коллег. А в России все наоборот. Тут нужно проявить щедрость, продемонстрировать всю широту русской души.

    37. "Печка" - одно из тех слов, понять смысл которого можно, только если живешь в России, причем, в деревне и зимой. Когда на улице - минус 30, и печка - единственное, что мешает столбику термометра у вас в доме опуститься до такой же температуры. На классической русской печке можно готовить и даже спать.

    38. В России весьма подозрительно относятся к людям, говорящим на других языках в замкнутом пространстве.

    39. Спиртное и тема опьянения являются важной частью русской культуры и литературы.

    40. Не пьющий русский - выходящий из ряда вон факт. Скорее всего у такого человека со спиртным связана какая-то трагедия или стресс.

    41. Не удивляйтесь, если на празднование Нового Года в России вас пригласят к 11:30 вечера, до 6 утра вы будете употреблять коньяк, шампанское, сельдь под шубой, салат-оливье и жульен, потом вас уложат спать и праздник продолжится в квартире ещё три дня.

    42. Русские не используют жалюзи дома, а шторы редко бывают достаточно плотными, чтобы заслонить прямой солнечный свет.

    43. В России не существует культуры трезвости, единственными безалкогольными заведениями являются иностранные фастфуды, такие как McDonalds и KFC.

    44. Русские обожают вешать ковры на стены.

    45. Разучайтесь постоянно улыбаться, пока вы в России, особенно незнакомым людям. "Фальшивая, неискренняя" американская улыбка бесит русских.

    46. Борщ, голубцы и вареники - на самом деле не русские исконные блюда, а украинские.

    47. В России не существует традиции отправлять постаревших родителей в дом престарелых и вышвыривать детей после совершеннолетия. Все живут в одной квартире.

    48. Несмотря на пробки и убогость дорог, русские покупают себе огромные неэкономичные автомобили.

    49. Россия - единственная страна, кроме Японии, где едят суши. Суши стали почти частью национальной кухни.

    50. Русские очень гостеприимны и охотно приглашают к себе домой. Вас скорее всего напоят черным чаем и накормят жирной пищей (такой как вареная или копченая колбаса).

----------


## vova230

:45673565653:Очень похоже совамедведчто я русский:5678567856785678:

----------


## Justin

половина к примеру ообще бред полный

----------

